# calcium for pigeons



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hii from my previous thread i understood that calcium is very important for pigeons, please suggest me some food stuff or syrub of calcium for pigeons besides egg shells. please no calicum in tablet form bcoz i dont having any experience or any expert with me so its better if i can add it in their water
please reply thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Calcium will do them no good unless they get enough sunlight, or vitamin D3. Do they get sunlight?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some things that contain calcium:
Sesame Seeds, Collard Greens, Spinach, Turnip Greens, Mustard Greens, Beet Greens, Kale.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

thanks and they get sunlight enough time 
every morning and evening they are out for some hours on my roof roosting
and please my question about dosage in previous thread


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I did answer in your previous thread.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

If you wish to opt for a supplement there is a product called CALCIMUST for pets. For exact dosage pl refer to what is mentioned on the label. I give 1 teaspoon for 30 birds. I mix it along with their feed once a week. 

Just fyi VIMERAL is a vitamin supplement - dosage and frequency same as above.

It has been mentioned in different threads that the best thing would be to not stick to a single product.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Ananth_Tvli said:


> If you wish to opt for a supplement there is a product called CALCIMUST for pets. For exact dosage pl refer to what is mentioned on the label. I give 1 teaspoon for 30 birds. I mix it along with their feed once a week.
> 
> Just fyi VIMERAL is a vitamin supplement - dosage and frequency same as above.
> 
> *It has been mentioned in different threads that the best thing would be to not stick to a single product.*



I think that refers to some medications, as things can build an immunity to different drugs.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

cant i give them this twice a week and all the above calcium rich things mention by jay3 
is that okay???


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I have read on the web that crushed bones act like calcium, but has this been proven? thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nare J said:


> cant i give them this twice a week and all the above calcium rich things mention by jay3
> is that okay???



Yes, it's good to offer different things that contain Calcium naturally. It will sometimes take them a while to get used to the greens and such if they have not been offered them before. My birds like them as they are used to them. I chop the greens up into bite size pieces and put them in a shallow dish.


----------

